
Sacha Baron Cohen's Keynote on Anti-Semitism and Hate - clickme_zsh
https://youtu.be/ymaWq5yZIYM
======
mcguire
Duplicate?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21606642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21606642)

------
franzmafka
I hope he does Borat and Ali g.

